# How to clean inside a small Drop Checker



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I got a small Ada drop checker, and noticed that the ball area was dirty, with some water marks.

Couldn't find anything that would go all the way to the ball area, so decided to improvise. Two or three grains of rice, with some warm water, a couple of shakes and it was as new.. 

To remove the grains of rice just rinse with water, they will come out.


----------



## tomsteer (5 Apr 2010)

Top tip! Cheers for the info


----------



## GHNelson (5 Apr 2010)

Hi
Egg shells lol broken that is.
Same idea.
hoggie


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

Great ideas guys   Need to clean a DC soon, so will give this a try.


----------



## GHNelson (5 Apr 2010)

Every little tip helps.


----------

